
JPG Internet - philipn
http://www.jpginternet.org/
======
guard-of-terra
This reminds me of the oldschool days when you only had e-mail but no internet
and you would talk to email bot requesting web pages which were sent to you
via e-mail.

------
IdAgreeWithThat
Looking at that page, I can't help but feel I'm being brainwashed into a cult
or something.

~~~
anigbrowl
I can see how you'd feel vulnerable to that.

------
2arrs2ells
Clever hack! Reminiscent of RMS: "I fetch web pages from other sites by
sending mail to a program (see git://git.gnu.org/womb/hacks.git) that fetches
them, much like wget, and then mails them back to me"

\- [https://stallman.org/stallman-
computing.html](https://stallman.org/stallman-computing.html)

~~~
pronoiac
Doing this means that you have your own Wayback Machine, just index your mail
archive. :)

------
techsupporter
Damn, this reminds me of having to do FTP-via-email (or asking for FREQs on
FidoNet) 20 years ago...

------
luos
I had almost the same idea. Here there is something called facebook zero which
is available at 0.facebook.com, it's facebook without images but it is free
for T-Mobile users.

There would be a possibility to do some browsing if a user sends a query
message to a page/other user-bot which then downloads the information and
responds in a fb text message. Like that google sms feature.

Fortunately I have internet on my phone so this is not really a need anymore
:)

------
kirillzubovsky
An odd but very intriguing idea :)

------
schlarpc
I wrote a VPN-over-Facebook tunnel a week or two ago with basically the same
motivation. Stupid and slow as hell, but I still want to try it out with the
$12 data plan sometime.

------
Artemis2
Clever idea. The best would be making the same kind of bot for private
messages, and open-source it so people can deploy their own "proxys" on
Facebook.

------
Qualman
It's a really clever idea, but something about "JPG Internet: Get your FREE
JPG" made me think it was a joke at first.

------
menelaus35
just awesome! "maybe" helpful to some and at the same time it's satirical and
funny. This just made my day :)

------
aaronbrethorst
I predict the Facebook page will get shut down for displaying porn in the next
day or so. Neat idea, though.

------
tempodox
Indeed, if the Internet were a JPEG, we could just put it in our pocket and
carry it around...

------
Elhana
What happens if you post a link to some endless scrolling website?

~~~
McGlockenshire
Blindly assuming that it operates using the simplest thing that could possibly
work, it's just capturing the viewport a few seconds after the page is "done"
rendering. It would likely only show whatever content is loaded without
scrolling.

I'm not about to go confirm this myself, as, well, Facebook.

